# Best violation of the year



## Bukoamps (Dec 11, 2013)

Found this one this morning on an A/C disco.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Bukoamps said:


> Found this one this morning on an A/C disco.


Nice one, I'll bet the guy that did that got paid years ago for that:whistling2:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


>


Is 3/4" EMT better that 1/2" copper?:blink::laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

probly about the same!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Minus the copper pipes not being listed that may or may not be a code violation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> Is 3/4" EMT better that 1/2" copper?:blink::laughing:



Yes. It's larger, so the current flows better.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Bukoamps said:


> Found this one this morning on an A/C disco.


So what did you do?


----------



## Bukoamps (Dec 11, 2013)

Nothing actually , we do I.R scanning and along with that write up any major code violations we come across in the report . I would really surprised if anything really gets done with it


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

meadow said:


> Minus the copper pipes not being listed that may or may not be a code violation.


I was thinking the same thing. Might this be fed from a corner grounded Delta?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bussman and others make dummy fuses for this purpose.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Fibes said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Might this be fed from a corner grounded Delta?




Its a possibility, in which case the center phase must be unfused.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Them thars those _no blow_ fuses.....~C:jester:S~


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Them thars those _no blow_ fuses.....~C:jester:S~


Do they make wives in that variety. Because I think I got one by mistake.


----------



## redseal14yrs (Jun 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Is 3/4" EMT better that 1/2" copper?
> ...


EMT is made of steel and has a much higher resistance than copper. It doesn't flow as well and the steel gets HOT. It acts like a big resistor so I would say it's much worse.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Bukoamps said:


> Nothing actually , we do I.R scanning and along with that write up any major code violations we come across in the report . I would really surprised if anything really gets done with it


 Have you verified it is not a corner grounded Delta yet?


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Why's there a hot dog where a fuse should be?


----------



## Bukoamps (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes i have . And corner grounded delta was not the case .


----------

